# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  mit Fachabitur Medizin studieren?

## Jani_83

Hi ich bin 21, mache gerade eine Ausbildung zum Einzelhandelskaufmann und auf der Abendschule im verbund mit der Ausbildung meine allgemeine Fachhochschulreife. Dieses Forum ist ja voll mit so Leuten wie mir die einfach das Gefhl haben ein Medizin studium wre das richtige.
Habe das echte Abitur schon einmal angefangen dann aber aus persnlichen grnden aufgehrt. Mein Traum ist es Medizin zu studieren. Welcher Weg wre aus meiner Lage heraus der geschickteste ?
Soll ich danach nochmal mein Abi machen auf der Abendschule oder gibt es die mglichkeit irgendetwas anderes Beispielsweise auf einer FH zu studieren was einem angerechnet wird? Soll ich berhaupt noch Medizin studieren oder etwas anderes? Bin ich dann nicht zu alt ?

Schne Gre
Jan

----------


## netfinder

naja wenn du jetzt dein abi nachmachst und du schaffst eine super note, dann koenntest du mit 23 (oder wielange dauert das "Nachmach-Abi"?) anfangen zu studieren und dann waerst du sicher nicht zu alt.

netfinder

----------


## Kleiner_Medicus_w

ich kenne viele die an einer abendschule die allgemeine hochschulreife nachgeholt haben... in der regel dauert das drei jahre... es verlangt aber sehr sehr viel disziplin, da man tagsber vom job und abends vom abiturstoff gefordert wird. du musst also wissen in wieweit du es dir zutraust eine abitur von mindestens 2,0 wenn nicht noch besser zu erreichen... wenn du dein abitur in der tasche hast bist du 23... damit liegst du noch unter dem durchschnitt der erstsemester, jedoch wre es nicht so gnstig noch unendlich viele wartesemester sammeln zu mssen...

also am besten lernen lernen lernen... aber es ist sicherlich machbar und wirklich lobenswert wenn du dein ziel tatschlich nicht aus den augen verlieren solltest... 

gru.

----------


## blink

hi jani!

fr's medizinstudium brauchst du auf jeden fall "voll-abi"; quereinstieg ber fh geht, soweit ich wei, nicht.
in deine berlegung solltest du auf jeden fall deinen zuknfigen abischnitt einbeziehn, wie ja kleiner medicus schon geschrieben hab. vergiss dabei aber nicht, dass sich das zvs-vergabesys. zum kommenden semester ndert; wie das sich genau auf den NC auswirken wird, kann ja jetzt noch niemand genau sagen, aber ich denke, der wird auf jeden fall um einige nachkommastellen hoch gehen, sodass du, wenn du ber durchschnittsnote rein kommen willst, schon 'n verdammt gutes abi hinlegen musst. aber man muss ja auch nicht zwangslufig ber note rein kommen...ist halt nur der sicherste weg.

wie dem auch sei...ich denke zu alt bist du dann auf gar keinen fall, da gibt es sicher leute, die wesentlich spter angefangen haben. und hey, wenn du davon berzeugt bist, dass DAS richtige fr dich ist, dann zieh es auch so durch!

mfg blink

----------


## Jani_83

Hi danke fr die vielen berlegungen. Mein Hauptproblem ist eben das ich dann nur mein Fabi habe, wenn ich mit der Lehre fertig bin. mu ich dann wirklich noch 2 Jahre draufsetzen um eine allgemeine Hochschulreife zu erlangen ? Brauch ich eigentlich mein groes Latinum (zitter) fr Medizin ?

Vielen Dank fr Eure Hilfe 
Jani   :hmmm...:

----------


## blink

also latium brauchst du, da bin ich mir sehr sicher, nicht (es wird brigens nicht mehr zwischen gro und klein unterschieden, gibt nur noch "das" latinum).

und fr's abi braucht man normalerweise 2 jahre, bei mir waren das jgst. 12+13. kann natrlich sein, dass du dir da was anrechnen lassen kannst, kann ich dir aber nicht genau sagen...

mfg blink

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Musst halt schaun ob dir ein FH Studium (was dir den allgemeinen Hochschulzugang ermglicht), oder ein Abitur mehr bringt... Mit abgeschlossenem FH Studium bist du Zweitstudienbewerberin, mit Abitur Erststudienbewerber - Fr beide Bewerberarten gibt es ein eigenes Kontingent.
Ich denke als Zweitstudienbewerberin kommst du schneller ins Studium, und evtl. kannst du auch dein FH Studium mit dem Medizinstudium verbinden, BWL ist beispielsweise auch als Mediziner nie von Nachteil. Ein 3 jhriger Bachelor gilt ja schon als abgeschlossenes Studium (falls es Bachelor berhaupt an der FH gibt, weiss das nicht genau)
Jedoch muss man fr ein Zweitstudium schon Gebhren entrichten, ist aber auch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das auch fr die Erststudien eingefhrt wird.
Am Besten erkundigst du dich aber mal bei deiner Wunschuni wie momentan so die Chancen sind als Zweitstudienbewerberin an einen Platz zu kommen, dann kannst du denke ich am ehesten entscheiden welcher Weg fr dich am gnstigsten ist - vielleicht traust du dir ja auch ein 1,x Abitur zu und hast dann auch beim Erststudium keine Wartezeit.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> also latium brauchst du, da bin ich mir sehr sicher, nicht (es wird brigens nicht mehr zwischen gro und klein unterschieden, gibt nur noch "das" latinum).
> 
> und fr's abi braucht man normalerweise 2 jahre, bei mir waren das jgst. 12+13. kann natrlich sein, dass du dir da was anrechnen lassen kannst, kann ich dir aber nicht genau sagen...
> 
> mfg blink


Latinum kann man ja auch whrend des Studiums nachholen, oder man macht einen 4-6 wchigen Intensivkurs mit anschlieender Prfung.

----------


## netfinder

latinum braucht heute keiner mehr, an den meistens unis macht man einfach einen Terminologiekurs und das wars. in Dresden muessen den alle machen, on Latinum oder nicht.

----------


## Kleiner_Medicus_w

ein groes oder auch kleines latinum brauchst du natrlich nicht frs studium... ausserdem gibt es schon lange keine klassifizierung zwischen kleinem und groen latinum mehr...  :Grinnnss!: 

ja du musst wohl oder bel zwei jahre dran hngen...

----------


## juli007

Ja, man hat wirklich nicht viele Mglichkeiten ohne "voll Abi" Medizin zu studieren. Aber es gibt ausser dem abgeschlossenen FH Studium oder dem nachholen des Abis noch einige andere Mglichkeiten um doch noch an die Uni zu kommen. Schau einfach mal auf der Seite www.studieren-in-niedersachsen.de nach. 
In Niedersachsen ist es sogar mglich mit einem "Technikerbrief" oder dem Meisterbrief in einem Handwerk studieren zu knnen. 
Also vielleicht findet sich noch ein schnellerer Weg!

 :Top:  

Also; never give up...


P.S. 
Ich studiere z.B. mit dem Meisterbrief als Zulassungsvoraussetzung an der MH-Hannover.

----------


## Dedi

Nur am Rande: ich hab gehrt, dass das mit Erst- und Zweitstudium so ist:

wenn man Fachabi hat und dann ein FH-Studium vollendet gilt man an der Universitt als Bewerber fr ein Erststudium, weil das FH-Studium ja nur die Zugangsvoraussetzung fr's Uni-Studium ist, man bruchte im Moment also keine Studiengebhren zahlen (naja, mssen ja demnchst sowieso alle, aber vielleicht muss man dann bald noch mehr zahlen...)

wenn man dagegen mit Voll-Abi ein FH-Studium vollendet und sich dann an der Uni fr ein anderes Studium bewirbt gilt das als Zweitstudium, weil man ja schon vorher an der Uni htte studieren drfen und das Erststudium somit nicht Zugangsvoraussetzung zum Zweitstudium ist... 

Hmm...bisschen kompliziert das Ganze. Interessiert wahrscheinlich auch niemand, aber ich hatte gerade so ein Mitteilungsbedrfnis   :Blush:

----------


## Hakima

> also latium brauchst du, da bin ich mir sehr sicher, nicht (es wird brigens nicht mehr zwischen gro und klein unterschieden, gibt nur noch "das" latinum).
> 
> und fr's abi braucht man normalerweise 2 jahre, bei mir waren das jgst. 12+13. kann natrlich sein, dass du dir da was anrechnen lassen kannst, kann ich dir aber nicht genau sagen...
> 
> mfg blink


Also,ich mache gerade mit 27 mein Abi nach,und ich habe mich informiert,nachdem ich mich fr Latain angemeldet habe.Es sieht jetzt so aus,dass man kein Latain mehr frs Studium braucht.(Wr aber besser)Die med.Fachbegriffe lernt man whrend des Studiums,und Latain in einem Semester nebenher.

----------


## Newlixx

> Also,ich mache gerade mit 27 mein Abi nach,und ich habe mich informiert,nachdem ich mich fr Latain angemeldet habe.Es sieht jetzt so aus,dass man kein Latain mehr frs Studium braucht.(Wr aber besser)Die med.Fachbegriffe lernt man whrend des Studiums,und Latain in einem Semester nebenher.


Sorry, aber Latein schreibt man mit "e" und nicht mit "a".
Net bse sein, konnte ich mir aber wirklich nicht anschauen!!!

----------


## Hakima

> Sorry, aber Latein schreibt man mit "e" und nicht mit "a".
> Net bse sein, konnte ich mir aber wirklich nicht anschauen!!!


  :Blush:  Peinlich...Aber gerade deshalb hab ich es vielleit nicht gewhlt   :Grinnnss!:  .....Aber danke fr den Hinweis....Gu...Hakima...

----------


## nightingale

@Threaderstellerin: Da Du letztlich ja die Fachhochschulreife haben wirst, kannst Du meines Wissens an einer berufsbildenden Schule noch die 13. Klasse dranhngen und hast dann Vollabi. In Niedersachsen heit das Berufsoberschule, in anderen Bundeslndern wird es sicherlich anders bezeichnet. Erkundige Dich doch mal danach, es wre doch die beste Option. 

Von einem anderen "Parkstudium" wrde ich abraten, wenn Du es nicht wirklich willst, denn es kostet Dich Zeit und letztlich auch die BafG-Berechtigung fr das sich dann anschlieende Medizinstudium.

LG, Nightingale

----------

